# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [AVAILABLE]modeling plastic parts

## vitaly

Hello. I've been modeling plastic parts in solidworks for about 10 years. Usually my work is scale models of locomotives, cars, buildings, cars ... My files are suitable for 3D printing or milling on a cnc machine. or for metal molds (here each part has an exit angle). I also do reverse engineering on a 3D scan. I am looking for either one-time orders or a permanent job. I live in Russia, but I dream of moving to Europe.

----------

